# LOOK Facebook



## justin. (Jul 18, 2011)

If you haven't been to the LOOK Facebook page yet, I would recommend heading over there and hitting that little "like" button. :thumbsup:

Why? Because we are going to be running a few contests during 2012 and you don't want to miss out on winning free LOOK gear! Head on over using the url listed below:

Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More


----------



## slomustang (Dec 27, 2010)

Done! Looking (no pun intended) forward to the contests!


----------



## twiggy73 (Jan 19, 2010)

Sounds Great Justin 

thanks for the info 


Twiggy 

any chance of getting Look to like my page!! 

The Look Bike Club!! we have 206 likes wfrom 20 countries


----------



## geirfortius (Feb 13, 2007)

love look


----------

